
Google Offers Olive Branch by Relaxing Policy on Subscription Sites - arzt
https://www.wsj.com/articles/google-offers-olive-branch-to-publishers-by-relaxing-policy-on-subscription-sites-1505259211
======
jaytaylor
Oh the irony of this paywalled article..

[http://i.imgur.com/PQhwKJR.png](http://i.imgur.com/PQhwKJR.png)

